# GB flat jerky



## Jmiller (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello everyone! 
Hoping you all can help me out. Tried my hand at making GB flat jerky. Put them in the smoker. They looked like they were going to turn out fantastic. When it came time to take them out and see if they were done every single piece of jerky was stuck to the rack. They weren’t burned, they were just stuck for unknowns reasons. What does everyone else do to keep them from sticking to the rack?  Do I need to turn the smoke house temp down even more?


----------



## driedstick (Feb 8, 2018)

spray your racks with pam or something like that 

Good luck,,, 

A full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 8, 2018)

Q-Matz from Amazen products or similar coated mats

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm

Barry.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2018)

I seasoned the GB, rolled it out flat and placed on Q-Matz...  smoked, cooked, removed and sliced...  The matz Todd sells are awesome...  I use some in my dehydrator also...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 8, 2018)

I agree totally.  For jerky I use Frog Mats (same thing as Q Mats, which I couldn't get), and for everything else I spray the racks with Pam.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm a bit more frugal.
I tried spraying my racks, but then spent a lot of time cleaning the sink. :mad:
So I turned right. I have canola oil in a bottle. I take a paper towel and fold a half-sheet into a pad, soak one end with Canola cooking oil, and wipe the oil onto my racks or mats.
The end result is a greased rack or mat, and clean up is throw away the paper towel dauber. ;)

I'm not against spray. I use the spray stuff on my pipe burner barby.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I seasoned the GB, rolled it out flat and placed on Q-Matz...  smoked, cooked, removed and sliced...  The matz Todd sells are awesome...  I use some in my dehydrator also...
> 
> 
> View attachment 353166



Man Dave!
Those are some HUGE pieces of Jerky! :confused:


Got your leg... Pullin it. :D


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2018)

They are about 1" square... Trick photography...


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 14, 2018)

Dave, once again you have come up with a common sense idea that eluded me for years. Why use a jerky gun or flat stuffer tube, when you can just roll it out and then put the whole thing on the mat, and slice later? Geeze, so simple.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2018)

Neeley, morning...   Well, I was told once, the secret to being efficient is laziness...  Guess I fit that pretty good...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2018)

daveomak said:


> They are about 1" square... Trick photography...



I meant the 'pasture patties' in the first picture. LOL!
Could a mass of GB like that be smoked some for flavor (Thinking cold smoked), and then put in a Jerky Gun to be squirted into strips or sticks?
(As long as Pathogen temperatures are observed to sterilize. And Prague Powder, which is a given in my case.)


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2018)

Then you would have a jerky gun to clean...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Then you would have a jerky gun to clean...



I did, and I did.
I wanted stick Jerky.
But I got Skat Jerky.
Back to the drawing board...


----------



## dward51 (Feb 14, 2018)

I've done it on the racks with just spray.  It works, but since I bought some q-matz or frog-matz clones on Amazon (basically they are teflon coated fiberglass woven mats), nothing sticks to those.  Easy to clean also.

You can also make stick ground jerky without a jerky gun.  Just put down some wax paper, two dowels or paint stir sticks of the desired jerky thickness under the outer edges, plop in some meat, cover with another piece of wax paper and roll out with a rolling pin.  Cut into strips or pieces with a knife and move to the smoking racks.  I've done it this way and with jerky gun.  I think the roll & cut is faster and I just toss out the paper when done to clean up.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2018)

I prefer to wipe on Canola oil with a folded up paper towel pad, to spraying oil way beyond the target.
Instead of cleaning up an overspray mess, I drop the paper towel in the trash and wash my finners.
I'm lazier than Dave is.

Wait... I already said that up there.
Paul, Paul in New Jersey, I'm having a senior moment here....


----------



## slevin (Aug 27, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I seasoned the GB, rolled it out flat and placed on Q-Matz...  smoked, cooked, removed and sliced...  The matz Todd sells are awesome...  I use some in my dehydrator also...
> 
> 
> View attachment 353166
> ...



Sorry to necrobump an old post....

How do you tell if your GB is cooked enough? Isn't it kind of hard to get and internal temp when it's so thin?

Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2018)

Below is a pasteurization table....  If your smoker is 20 deg. F above the final cooking temperature, and you can best effort take the temp of the meat...  A safe guess would be 1-2 hours above the final temp will safely pasteurize the meat..   Example.. meat temp 135 F...  Once you can get a therm reading of 135, another 2 hours with the smoker at 155, the meat will be safe...   These "educated, estimated" guesses come from tests that show...  Meat will only get to within 15-20 deg. F of the smoker temp due to evaporative cooling due to moisture in the meat..   The 2 hour number is what I use to guarantee the meat is safe, in the event the therm reads low or the temp in the smoker is uneven and portions of the meat may be cooler ...  Soooo, when the meat is at 135 for 22 minutes, add another 2 hours to be sure pasteurization has occurred..   by the end of the 2 hour hold over, you should have super pasteurized meat which is a log 12 reduction in bacteria if all goes well..
Following the pasteurization tables, there is no need to overheat meat and have a fat out...


----------



## slevin (Aug 27, 2018)

Perfect thanks! I am gonna be attempting some GB jerky this weekend and I want to make sure I'm all prepared.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 27, 2018)

You guys are going to force me to do some flat jerky now hahaha.  I usually do it in stick form with my jerky gun because I can fit more on a rack but man I like the simplicity of flat, smoke, cut.

I have about 30 pounds of 99% lean ground venison I can do with this but it may take me like 8 smokes to do it all hahaha


----------



## slevin (Aug 27, 2018)

I was gonna do it with my gun until I saw this post. As Dave pointed out.... but then I'd have a gun to clean.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2018)

This works fairly well....   I like it cut into small hunks....   Reach in the jar and eat...   It also takes spices well....  shake and smoke...


----------



## slevin (Aug 27, 2018)

About how long do you keep the smoke on it? Is it kind of the same as muscle jerky? I normally dry it for an hour at 120 then bump it up to 140and put smoke on it for 3 hours. Then after that 170 till finished.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2018)

See post 17....   100-110 and add smoke... raise temp to 155-160 ish...  and cook...  I use pasteurization tables to do jerky and sticks etc. to avoid fat out...
Any questions ???   Happy to answer...


----------



## slevin (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry I should have been a little clearer with my questions.

Should you dry it too before putting smoke on it? Does it absorb smoke the same as a whole meat meaning if I do 3 hours of smoke on my regular jerky would the smoke flavor be close to the same? Maybe they are silly questions, I'm just inexperienced.

Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2018)

Considering the amount of surface area per pound, I'm thinking smoking for a lesser amount of time would be a good thing...  Remember, you are going to get smoke on 2 sides of a 1/4" thick piece of meat...  If that makes any sense...


----------

